# How to connect an acoustic/electric guitar to a PC



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi there, I just bought a takamine eg128sc electric/acoustic guitar. The guitar has a tp4t preamp. When I connect the preamp to my speakers directly (not through the pc) using a 1/4" (6.3mm) to 1/8" (3.5mm) adaptor, the sound is ok and the "battery low" indicator doesn't light up. But when I attempt to record some tracks on my pc by connecting the guitar's preamp to the computer through the computer's "mic in" 3.5mm jack, the battery low indicator lights up and the sound is somehow low to fainted. I tried this on both my laptop and desktop: same result. Did anyone have the same experience? Is there something wrong with my guitar's preamp? Is there another way to do that without buying extra expensive equipment (which I can't presently afford)? Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks for your time. :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Try this*

You could try this I have had some success when doing home recordings on my lap top.
http://www.soundtech.com/products/home-recording/stusbmic100/
Its fairly easy to use and and here is another pre-amp to computer from them they also have a Lightsnake cable.
http://www.soundtech.com/products/home-recording/sthtgi/
hope this gets you started, the reason I think your luight comes on is that you are sucking more power then your system can handle thus giving you the sound that seems like you recorded in another room ( fainted sounds ).Ship


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Well by the way, did anyone having the same guitar see the low battery indicator light up when he/she connected the guitar to the mic in jack of the pc? Thanks.


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

I just got an amp yesterday and plugged the guitar in it and guess what, no low batt. light (what a relieve!). Thanks again for your help.:smile:


----------

